# Breeding software



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all,

Can someone recommend some software/applications used for cataloguing their breeding activities? (preferably free)

Thanks


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

The only ones I know of are KinTraks and Breeders Assistant. I downloaded the free trials a while ago, just to fiddle around with them. They seemed like they might be helpful if you breed on a small scale and want to store information about individual mice, pedigrees, etc but not very practical for larger scale breeders. On the bright side - if I can use them, anyone can :lol:


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I know I breed used to be good


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, 
All the software seems quiet amateurish/outdated to me. I'm considering creating my own program once my exams are over in June, but am wondering, how many people actually use breeding software?


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

It is very useful, I only stopped using the free version of Ibreed because my pc died and I lost all my info. I used if for my rabbits though.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i use mouserydatabase.com and i think its pretty good =]


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I use breeding software and would use yours if you made one.

Does Breeders Assistant have one for mice? 
I used to use it for my rats.

Whats the address for I breed? Is it free?


----------

